# Reel Repair in Alvin/Friendswood/Pearland



## hightide82 (Dec 2, 2011)

I have a few reels I need to get serviced and have called Reel Deal but they are not doing any reels right now, George is tied up on a rig and the guy in Alvin on hwy 6 isn't doing them anymore. Does anyone know somebody that has quick service in the area?


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

hightide82 said:


> I have a few reels I need to get serviced and have called Reel Deal but they are not doing any reels right now, George is tied up on a rig and the guy in Alvin on hwy 6 isn't doing them anymore. Does anyone know somebody that has quick service in the area?


Dang, Brad on 6 isn't working on reels? Seemed like a nice guy.

PM *Mike in Friendswood* on here.


----------



## TAMUGfisher12 (Mar 31, 2009)

I talked to *MIKE IN FRIENDSWOOD* the other day and he said he was not taking any reels until mid June. I am going to give Serious Tackle in La Marque a call later this morning.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 7, 2008)

*Serious Tackle*

Bring your reels to Chris at Serious Tackle he will take care of you.


----------



## FWM0103 (Oct 27, 2004)

*Chris at Serious Tackle*



Allan said:


> Bring your reels to Chris at Serious Tackle he will take care of you.


X2


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

What happened to Brad?


----------



## okmajek (May 29, 2012)

dbarham said:


> What happened to Brad?


I hope he decided to quit...


----------



## Fishwish (Aug 3, 2004)

You can take them to Hookspit on FM518 in League City and have Joey clean them.


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

Fishwish said:


> You can take them to Hookspit on FM518 in League City and have Joey clean them.


This^^


----------



## Chasinit69 (Feb 4, 2014)

Whatever you do, DO NOT TAKE THEM TO THE GUY IN ALVIN ON HWY 6...... 
Tried him many times hoping to get better and it just got worse....


----------

